
Adopting DevOps (Blog Series): Addressing Data Friction - SanjeevSharma
https://sdarchitect.blog/2019/03/06/adopting-devops-part-v-addressing-data-friction/
======
bryan_w
Weird article. I kinda expected some sort of example design or products.

